# Mantis Religiosa(Euroepan Mantis) Photos



## Joe (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey everyone! its been a long time since i kept mantids for a while but now i'm back, sorta, with only one species, but they're one badass species though. They readily do a defensive pose and hiss loudly by rubbing their abdomen against their wings. Here are some photos of them along with their names. i have 6 pregnant females that should lay ooths but i will have to over winter them which means i'll put them outside till next spring, Thats how i hatched these guys here below. I'll try to get more photos up of the other europeans mantids i have later. enjoy the photos and it's good to be back! i can see there are tons of cool new people here  

*Here's Emerald*







*This is Vice she is a darker tan color so i had to use brighter lighting*






*This is Slayer, the most agressive of the bunch so i was able to get the best photo shoot out of her  *


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 13, 2007)

Lovely mantids and amazing poses   , i luv Emerald 8)


----------



## Joe (Aug 13, 2007)

In that case more pictures of emerald lol


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 13, 2007)

Cool remeber that mated female i got a long time ago


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2007)

nice booty :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 13, 2007)

Hitting on mantids now Sparky! you have lost it :shock:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2007)

its called a "joke" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joke 

Look it up!

JUST KIDDING!!! :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice poses!


----------



## Joe (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks! thats what i love about these mantids they readily pose for the camera. all of them struck me during the process of taking there pictures and one of them managed to get a good hit on me under my finger nail.

Joe


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 14, 2007)

> its called a "joke" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joke Look it up!
> 
> JUST KIDDING!!! :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


HAHA! You really DO need that girlfriend mate! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Djoul (Aug 14, 2007)

Even if religiosa is common, I love it, and I still breed it for many years.

Nice pictures


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Joe welcome back, are you going to keep only native species this time or venture into your favorite species....Dead leaf! :wink:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2007)

> HAHA! You really DO need that girlfriend mate! :roll: :lol:


oh man, girlfriends... so much trouble

anyway, where did you get that netting for the lid?


----------



## Joe (Aug 14, 2007)

hey thanks yen! and yea i'll try to get dead leaf species again, i hope! if people have it for sale in the US. And the netting i use for the lids, i cut from a big roll of window screening u can get from home depot or any home supply store. it makes great ventilation and gives the mantid something sturdy to hang on.  and i also just cut a hole in the lid to make the container act more for the maximum ventilation. and yea i agree Djoul they r pretty exciting for common mantids  they are soo easy to breed its just the over winter part i dont like  i put them in the freezer before but it doesnt work at all and i dont know why. i guess it just needs the winter moisture. one thing i noticed though, i took the ooth half way through wintering process and it hatched fine, i dont know what the minimum i have to leave it outside for yet. still trying to experiment.


----------



## padkison (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice Photos Joe. I'll have to try to get mine in a defensive pose.


----------



## Joe (Aug 14, 2007)

wow! now thats cool. looks like a fighter jet lol.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 14, 2007)

They are nice looking mantis, mine are molting and wings are a showing. I love the pattern on their wings


----------



## skinzfan72 (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice pics, what kinda camera do you use? I finally found an adult male got an adult and sub female hopefully i can have two mated females this year. How many males did you go thru to mate all 6?


----------



## Joe (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks! i used a canon powershot SD450. and i used 6 different males to get the max amout of new blood possible. hopefully they start laying ooths soon! they all are fat to bursting lol.


----------

